
Bonobos’ Andy Dunn Talks the Future of Retail - jthnews
http://coveteur.com/2016/10/27/bonobo-andy-dunn-interview/
======
0xcde4c3db
> To deliver on fit you can’t just serve one body type. You have to look at
> all body types and figure out how many silhouettes you need. In our case
> it’s four or five. Then, within each silhouette we offer really deep sizing.
> We offer 37 waist and inseam combinations—it’s really a custom fit.

Setting aside the value of an in-person fitting, it seems strange to me that
Amazon (and its imitators) is so bad at handling product ranges like this.
Chip vendors and electronics distributors have had tolerable-to-awesome
parametric search for years, but with Amazon you're often lucky if there's
even an include-only checkbox for a feature, and that checkbox probably won't
filter correctly. Maybe they just don't care because these kinds of products
don't represent much of their volume? Maybe they think people are too stupid
to use a powerful search tool? I don't know.

------
j_m_b
Anyone have experience with Bonobos clothing? I've really wanted to try out
their suits.

~~~
i_am_viet
I rate their quality along the lines of JCrew. Just like JCrew their clothing
isn't worth the full price. Both do heavy discount promotions, so I would wait
for those.

Not knowing your budget, but if you are looking for a suit (I am assuming you
are looking at a modern cut given your interest in Bonobos) I highly recommend
stopping by a SuitSupply store.

~~~
j_m_b
Thanks for the SuitSupply store suggestion! Hadn't heard of them before.

~~~
pxlpshr
I also like SuitSupply. Highly recommend.

